# What defines a Type 2 gas clothes dryer



## Yikes (Jul 16, 2019)

Calif. Mech. Code 908.2.1 describes "Listed Type 1 clothes Dryers" and "Listed Type 2 Clothes Dryers".
CMC 908.2.3 requires multifamily use dryers to be installed as specified for a Type 2 clothes dryer, and CMC 504.4.3.1 further says that Type 2 dryers must be installed per manufacturer's instructions.

*Question:  What is a Type 2 clothes dryer?*

Other than anecdotal comments online about Type 1 = residential, Type 2 = commercial, I can't find a specific code definition of Type 1 vs. Type 2, and I don't know the specific listing they are talking about.

Furthermore, when I look at manufacturer's specifications for a typical coin-operated machine, I don't see a description as "listed Type 2".  

And what makes a dryer "commercial" anyway?  Is it a residential dryer that's had a coin-op or card-op device tacked on?


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

See slide one

http://hamptonroads.ashraechapters.org/docs/archives/programs/2006-DryerExhaustSystems.pdf

Will leave it to you to decipher


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

So are you talking dryer in an individual unit???

Or in common area laundry room??


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

*Clothes Dryer, Type 1.* Primarily used in family living environment. May or may not be coin-operated for public use. [NFPA 54:3.3.19.1]

*Clothes Dryer, Type 2.* Used in business with direct intercourse of the function with the public. May or may not be operated by public or hired attendant. May or may not be coin-operated. [NFPA 54:3.3.19.2]


----------



## Yikes (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks, cda.  So it appears that there is not a specific technical feature or certification that makes a particular dryer type 1 vs type 2, but rather the end user's intention for it.

Reminds me of the old trivia question, what's the difference between a fruit and a vegetable?
A vegetable is a fruit that is served with the main meal of the day.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

So where are the dryers going to be?!


More than likely on a typical apartment/motel

They will install dryers that can handle the abuse


----------



## Yikes (Jul 16, 2019)

They are being installed in a new apartment building that is currently under construction.
My problem was, the contractor got a correction notice from the inspector saying "Provide Class 2 dryers per CMC." (Nevermind that dryers are typically a post-construction lease item.)

I kept looking in manufacturer's literature for some statement saying that a particular dryer was a Class 2 dryer, but I can't find anything saying that among the major players - - Maytag, Whirlpool, Speed Queen, etc.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

But

Are they going in a person’s rental

Or


A community laundry room?


----------



## conarb (Jul 16, 2019)

cda said:


> *Clothes Dryer, Type 1.* Primarily used in family living environment. May or may not be coin-operated for public use. [NFPA 54:3.3.19.1]
> 
> *Clothes Dryer, Type 2.* Used in business with direct intercourse of the function with the public. May or may not be operated by public or hired attendant. May or may not be coin-operated. [NFPA 54:3.3.19.2]


I interpret that to mean Type 1 goes into a family home, Type 2 goes into a whorehouse.


----------



## Yikes (Jul 17, 2019)

conarb: I see what you did there...


cda: Into a community laundry room.


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2019)

Yikes said:


> conarb: I see what you did there...
> 
> 
> cda: Into a community laundry room.




Another one of those code requirements that cannot be met, or proven??

Submit something and see if it fly’s

Ask what brands/ model are accepted ??


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2019)

I did not see a BIG 2 on these,

But I think they are type 2


----------



## Yikes (Jul 18, 2019)

Yeah, but most apartment "commercial" dryers look more like this machine - - a residential dryer with a coin slot tacked on:






https://www.goedekers.com/Whirlpool-CGM2745FQ.html


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2019)

I like the Charlie sheen ones

Pay for with phone

And Calls you when done



https://browse.startpage.com/do/sho...sp=3b1e6b1b1846f437e5cf27752c018db6&t=default


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 18, 2019)

Open CDA link

 • Where possible use a single exhaust duct per dryer Sub Title • Dryers are to run with a positive outlet pressure. • Type 1 dryers between +0.10 and +0.90 inch W.C. •SubType 2 dryers between +0.10 and +0.30 inch W.C. Title • Maximum exhaust duct length: • Type 1 dryers = 35 equiv. feet (each elbow = 5 feet) • Type 2 dryers = 15 equiv. feet (each elbow = 5 feet)

Common Exhausting of Multiple Dryers (Laundry Room) (Laundry Room) • By definition only Type 2 dryers By definition only Type 2 dryers should be used for this application • Connector from dryer outlet to common horizontal is metal duct Sub Title with smooth interior finish • Connector diameter = dryer outlet diameter Sub Title • Max connector length = 15 equivalent feet • Connector to be attached to Connector to be attached to common horizontal at no greater than 45


----------



## e hilton (Jul 19, 2019)

I had a friend who owned a strip center laundromat.  He said one of the features of the equipment is that the parts are heavier and access is designed in for repairs.   If you have ever tried to repair your home W&D you know that repair access is the last thing they thought of.


----------

